# not ems but funny



## babygirl2882 (Jul 12, 2007)

*How many forum members...* 
How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb? 

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

1 to move it to the Lighting section

2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section

7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs

5 to flame the spell checkers

3 to correct spelling/grammar flames

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group

13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 12, 2007)

Hilarious... and spot on


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 12, 2007)

That is great!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmmm....maybe this will help:  http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=1115


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 13, 2007)

opps...didn't know it was already here


----------



## firecoins (Jul 13, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> *How many forum members...*
> How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> 1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed
> ...



you didn't do this post correctly.  Every number should get its own line and it didn't.  example:


> 6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid



And it is light bulb.  

I also don't think its funny. It should be moved from the humor forum to the general discussion forum so we can discuss this properly.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bad firecoins....no soup for you!


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jul 15, 2007)

wow....thats all....just wow


----------



## 94accord (Jul 15, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.



LOL thats me... just did it last night... was too tired to read the last post date. lol.

LOL @ firecoins

Very interesting thread here. LOL love it.


----------



## Anomalous (Jul 17, 2007)

I believe this would fall under this last item (except for the lurking part)   





babygirl2882 said:


> *How many forum members...*
> 
> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------

